# IBS, Pregnancy and Hyperemesis Gravidarum!



## tooyoungforIBS (May 27, 2010)

Here's a tricky one for you all!Hi, I'm 21 and pregnant for the 2nd time. My parents both suffer from IBS and so does my brother. Well 2 years ago - I was planning my wedding, moved house, changed job AND had a death in the family - I was stressed beyond belief and I'm sure this is how I started to suffer from IBS. My first pregnancy was horrendous as I suffered from Hyperemesis - (a condition not widely known even in the medical field and took months for someone to believe me when I said that throwing up 30+ times a day was not normal morning sickness....I got severeley malnourished, dehydrated and my muscles started to break down and I had to basically learn to walk again after being bedridden for 4 months) Anyways, I got meds, a bit more help and the symptoms got better. THEN I had the most glorious pregnancy! I was able to eat absolutely ANYTHING without having any IBS symptoms!When I delievered my baby, I was under the illusion that I could continue eating whatever I like. And sleep deprivation that comes with having a newborn was playing havoc with my digestive system! I was also too tired to make good meals as I was breastfeeding every hour ! then every 2 hours for over 6 months!! I was shattered! So lived off junk - -even had the dreaded KFC and MCdonalds at times!!! Well I had a massive IBS attack, the excruciating pains in my back and lower tummy were awful! I was screaming with the pain! Anyways I soon learnt to tackle my diet and go back to staying away from milk, cream and grease! (My common triggers) Well now I'm pregnant for the 2nd time and went through Hyperemesis again!! It was really tough with a 10 month old to look after! But the symptoms are gradually getting better but THIS TIME I can't get away with eating - well, ANYTHING! I ate a greasy Egg and Sausage Mcmuffin with a milkshake (needless to say this killed me) and thought I'd have porridge (always helps!) but it was still bad! I tried to eat banana...still trouble...I can't eat anything with oil, cream, fat, cheese in....I can't eat pasta or rice...I struggle with bread and I can't go anywhere near most veg. I'm at a loss as to what to do! I'm still suffering from Hyperemesis (it affects your appetite and preference of food) but everything I eat seems to flare up my IBS. Has anyone gone through anything similar or has any advice? The only thing that seems to sit well in my tummy seems to be potato!


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I know exactly what Hyperemesis is,i suffered for the first 6months of my pregnancy,sick morning.noon and night.Once the sickness eased i could manage something to eat and drink.I am surprised you have not been in hospital if the sickness is that bad.Maybe you should speak to your Consultant about it and also maybe if their is a Dietician/Nutritionist at the Maternity Hospital,they could be of help to you.


----------



## tooyoungforIBS (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Diana, I have been admitted into hospital several times through both pregnancies - and on meds. I didn't think to mention the IBS to my midwife or consultant - I just figured I wouldn't suffer from it during pregnancy. I have a midwife appt next week, I'll talk to her and see if she refer me to a dietition or something.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

They can put the information about your IBS in your medical notes.Let me know how you get on at your appointment.Take care.


----------

